# Exact dimensions of the Invicta Pro Diver 8926c sapphire crystal



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

[2021 Updated for recent 8926 with NH35A movement]. I just want to post on the actual dimensions of the Invicta Pro Diver 8926c/ob crystal to help those who are looking at replacing. I own three Invicta Pro Divers of various styles but with identical case sizes (40mm) and have upgraded them all to sapphire crystals. If you've happened to damage your crystal or just want to upgrade to a scratch-proof sapphire, the perfect size to use would be a 30.0mm (diameter) x 2.5mm (thick) flat crystal. Then you should be able to reuse your original gasket and just press the crystal in using a case press (if you don't have one, you can tape up the bezel and use a flat block of wood to carefully push it in). If you've scratched up your bezel from daily wear and tear, you can get an aftermarket Rolex Submariner bezel insert of any color from Ebay and swap it in (if you don't have a bezel removal tool, then the best time to replace the bezel is when the crystal is off). In the pics attached, I've installed a dark green bezel insert to replicate the look of the Submariner LV 50th anniversary edition. Enjoy.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi
The pictures are already with the sapphire crystal ?
Where can I find that kind of crystal ? I've got a 8926A Invicta, and would like to know if the sapphire has the cyclops lens ?
Do u have more pictures ?

Tks and regards 
Daniel / Sao Paulo - Brazil


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

Actually, the crystal I have in the picture is the original crystal. The generic sapphire crystals I got from Krysworks doesn't have the cyclops, but they might have one if you ask. I find that most people want to remove it rather than having it on; I personally feel the cyclops can get annoying. If you must have a sapphire crystal and want to have a date magnifier, you have a few options: 1) Go to Jules Borel and get a sapphire cyclops and a tube of uv cement. It can be easily placed onto the crystal and cured under the sun. 2) Go on Ebay and get a 295c Clark crystal, which is a reasonably priced sapphire crystal made as a direct replacement for the Rolex Submariner; unfortunately, it's bottom diameter is only 29.5mm (top is 30.5mm), which means you'll need to install it using clear epoxy (or GS Hypo Cement) rather than pressed onto the original gasket. My recommendation is that if your original crystal is in good condition, then it's probably best to just use it until it gets scratched or damaged.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks good with green bezel insert.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

beyondx4 said:


> Actually, the crystal I have in the picture is the original crystal. The generic sapphire crystals I got from Krysworks doesn't have the cyclops, but they might have one if you ask. I find that most people want to remove it rather than having it on; I personally feel the cyclops can get annoying. If you must have a sapphire crystal and want to have a date magnifier, you have a few options: 1) Go to Jules Borel and get a sapphire cyclops and a tube of uv cement. It can be easily placed onto the crystal and cured under the sun. 2) Go on Ebay and get a 295c Clark crystal, which is a reasonably priced sapphire crystal made as a direct replacement for the Rolex Submariner; unfortunately, it's bottom diameter is only 29.5mm (top is 30.5mm), which means you'll need to install it using clear epoxy (or GS Hypo Cement) rather than pressed onto the original gasket. My recommendation is that if your original crystal is in good condition, then it's probably best to just use it until it gets scratched or damaged.


Hi, thanks for your answer. 
Do you have pictures with the sapphire crystal mounted ?
Regards,

Daniel / Sao Paulo - SP / Brazil


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

How did you get the original crystal out? Thanks for the info!


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks. That green bezel Invicta is my favorite and has gone through alot...I've cracked its original crystal, replaced the bezel insert a couple times and recently broke the crown (replaced it with an aftermarket Submariner triple-lock crown/tube set from ebay). Since I've been working on automatic watches as a hobby; I started with some basic inexpensive tools (got a watch tool set) and a crystal/case press (with nylon dies). The press will be able to punch out or press in the crystal with little effort. Sorry, I won't be able to do anything to the Invictas or take more pics because I'm away for work right now and won't be back home for a few months. The pics you see has been taken a couple years ago and somehow still saved on my laptop. But feel free to ask me any questions regarding these watches if you want to work on them.


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

After working on a couple watches and taking more measurements, I'd just like to update that Invicta has apparently made some minute changes to the dimensions of their watch cases to accommodate various movements they've changed throughout the years, so you'll need to make actual measurements of your crystal if you're thinking.of replacing it. It appears their recent watches are using a crystal with a diameter of 30.0mm and a height of 2.5mm. If you want to reuse the original hiqh quality gasket, make sure to double check the exact dimensions before purchasing anything.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

beyondx4 said:


> After working on a couple watches and taking more measurements, I'd just like to update that Invicta has apparently made some minute changes to the dimensions of their watch cases to accommodate various movements they've changed throughout the years, so you'll need to make actual measurements of your crystal if you're thinking.of replacing it. It appears their recent watches are using a crystal with a diameter of 30.0mm and a height of 2.5mm. If you want to reuse the original hiqh quality gasket, make sure to double check the exact dimensions before purchasing anything.


Just to be _crystal_ clear (lol), beyondx4 was kind enough to measure with calipers the crystal off of my 8926c with the NH35A movement.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello, 

I will buy at least twa 30.5x2.5mm sapphire crystal at Krysworks. My watch is an Invicta 8926A (Myiota movt.). 
I'm thinking about to ask for another size too. Who knows.....

Also asked for some sapphire magnifiers too. I'll try to do everything by myself. Hope to do the correct way. 
Because I'm gonna try, I bought more than one. 

If I have success, probably this watch is gonna be my "perfect" beater !!

Do you have pics of yours after the installation ?

Best rregards
Daniel.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

beyondx4 said:


> After working on a couple watches and taking more measurements, I'd just like to update that Invicta has apparently made some minute changes to the dimensions of their watch cases to accommodate various movements they've changed throughout the years, so you'll need to make actual measurements of your crystal if you're thinking.of replacing it. It appears their recent watches are using a crystal with a diameter of 30.0mm and a height of 2.5mm. If you want to reuse the original hiqh quality gasket, make sure to double check the exact dimensions before purchasing anything.


Hello. I bought the Clark 295 C Crystal. It comes with a 2.5mm gasket. How do you recommend this installation ?

The original crystal initially was changed for a Krysworks 29.5mm x 2.5mm and fitted perfectly on the original gasket. 
I also bought sapphire magnifiers from Krysworks and glued. But I didn't liked very much the magnification of this cyclop.

Regards

Daniel.

___________________________________
São Paulo - SP, Brazil


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)




----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

Hello Dan. I haven't logged onto this forum for years and stumbled upon it again and dug into my account and saw my original posts. I noticed you reposted again back in 2013. I apologize for disappearing into thin air. Had a little change in career. I hope everything has been going well for you the last few years. All 3 of my Invicta Pro Divers were still running like new (and went through a few bezel changes) until somebody broke into my house and took my whole watch display case last year. Also lost my Omega SMP 300m Bond watch. I'm slowly rebuilding my watch collection again and suddenly had the urge to modify cheaper watches again and bought another Invicta Pro Diver 8926 with a Seiko movement. I noticed you tried a 29.5mm x 2.5mm crystal from Kryswork and later on a Clark 295c crystal for your watch. How did that installed? I'm surprised a 29.5mm crystal actually pressed in and fit perfectly in the 8926's gasket. When I tried it on my Miyota version, the 29.5mm crystal would just slip through. It ended up working great on a 30.5mm crystal. It appears to me Invicta hasn't been very consistent with their parts specifications. Now I'm not sure what to use for my watch.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi ! Fits perfectly ! All of my watches has the scalloped bezel. The black and light blue are 8296 and 9094 (Myiota). 
The navy blue is a 19272 (NH35a) modded with sapphire and steel parts. The cyclops is sapphire too but with 2.5 mag.

All of them is using 3.0 mm thick sapphire.

I prefer the thicker crystals and the Myiota case. Thinner than Nh35. My best regards. 
Daniel.


----------



## beyondx4 (May 12, 2010)

Nice. Can't believe those Miyota movements have been running for years huh? What are the crystal specifications for the ones you have on the picture. I noticed they have a 3mm height. What is the diameter? I have on-hand a generic sapphire crystal I bought off Ebay years ago, and upon measuring it, it's approximately 29.5mm x 2mm, which seems a little bit small and thin for this case. I'll browse on Ebay to see what's available.


----------

